# Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]



## mxsterwxmbxl (9. Oktober 2016)

*Vorgeschichte:*
Mitte des Jahres hatte ich mit eine neue Spro Barsch Jigge gekauft und war von Anfang an von der Rute begeistert. 

Schon nach einigen Wochen hatte ich die Rute aufrecht stehend an eine rauhe Steinwand gelehnt und habe sie versehentlich umgestoßen. Die Rute ist dann seitlich umgefallen und die ganze Zeit mit dem Endring an der Steinwand entlang geschrammt. 

*Schaden:*
Darauf hin fiel mit beim Angeln auf, dass die Schnur wesentlich schlechter durch den Endring lief. Insbesondere wenn ich die Rute angehoben habe und die Schnur somit nicht nur vom Insert sondern auch vom Metall des Ringes geführt wurde, "hakte" die Schnur etwas. Außerdem fiel mir nach einem langen Angeltag auf, dass die 10er Geflechtschnur unglaublich aufgerauht war. Optisch war mit dem bloßen Auge nichts zu erkennen, also habe ich die Kamera (Hobby 2) raus geholt. Mir ist ehrlich gesagt beim ersten Betrachten die Kinnlade runter gefallen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schlimm ist. (siehe Bild 1)

*Reparaturversuch 1:*
Mein erster Reparaturversuch startete ich auf Basis alter Foren-Einträge (mangels Schleifpaste) mit Ceraclean und Zahnpasta. Nach 5 Minuten habe ich erfolglos aufgegeben. Für sowas fehlt mir die Geduld.

*Reparaturversuch 2:*
Ich bin nicht mit einer guten Werkstatt ausgestattet, aber ich habe nette Küchenmesser und das Werkzeug um sie scharf zu halten. Also erstmal mit dem Diamant-Wetzstahl die groben Macken im Ring entfernt. Die Macken gingen raus, aber wirklich nutzbar war das noch nicht Ich war nicht mal sicher, ob ich es besser oder schlechter gemacht hatte. (siehe Bild 2)

Also mit Nass-Schleifstein und kreisenden Bewegungen über Vorschliff (1.000er) und Feinschliff (4.000er) die Fläche geglättet. Braucht sicher etwas Übung, denn der Endring einer Angel ist geometrisch schon etwas anspruchsvoller geformt als eine Messerklinge. Insgesamt hat die Reparatur (ohne das Zahnpasta-Fiasko) nicht länger als 20 min gedauert.

*Ergebnis:*
Ich bin recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis und die Schnur läuft wieder perfekt. Ich werde meine Angeln auf jeden Fall sorgsamer behandeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Danke dafür - ich als handwerklicher Volldepp bring zwar sowas immer zum Händler.

Aber es gibt sicher genügend handwerklich begabtere Aspiranten, die dankbar sind für solche Anregungen und Tipps..

Daher nochmal:
Danke fürs einstellen!!!


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Der gesplitterten Einlage würde ich nicht mehr trauen und hätte halt den ganzen Spitzenring ersetzt.


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Moin...
Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, wie es um die Einlage direkt steht, da man das auf den Bildern nicht erkennen kann. Aber es scheint mir, als wenn diese ebenfals gut was abbekommen hat.
Ich hätte den Ring an Deiner Stelle komplett ausgetauscht!

PS: Andal war schneller...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Da sieht mans wieder, wie recht ich habe, wenn ich mich als handwerklicher Volldepp bezeichne ;-)


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Würd an deiner Stelle auch mal die Ringeinlagen überprüfen, ob die bei dem Sturz evtl Haarrisse abbekommen habn. Würde zumindest die aufgerauhte Schnur erklären. Diese sollte beim Angeln eig. nicht allzu viel Kontakt mit der Ringfassung habn. (Außer wie beschrieben beim Aufheben der Rute, dabei is die Schnur aber in der Regel nicht unter Spannung)

Einfach mit einem Wattestäbchen durch die Ringeinlagen fahren, bleiben Fasern hängen, müssen sie getauscht werden.

Edit: Upps da war wer schneller


----------



## Damyl (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Mir wäre das auch die 5€ für einen neuen Spitzenring wert gewesen. Die Einlage sieht immer noch übel aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



misterwombel schrieb:


> Mitte des Jahres hatte ich mit eine neue Spro *Barsch Jigge* gekauft und war von Anfang an von der Rute begeistert.


Gerade für eine Spinnrute und dann noch Dyneema-Schnur-Rute ist das indiskutabel #d, da ist die dadurch schnell verschlissene Schnur teurer als ein ganzer Ringsatz. Die um 5€ sind wirklich nicht viel und der verklebte Endring läßt sich auch leicht ohne komplizierte Wickelausrüstung wechseln. 

Zudem sind Spro-Rutenringe oft von so schlechter Keramikqualität (zersplittern leicht und manchmal sogar komplett zu Staub), dass sich deren jedes Wechseln immer lohnt.

Die Bilders zeigen das in der Tat sehr gut! #6


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



Damyl schrieb:


> Die Einlage sieht immer noch übel aus.



Und genau diese hat auch die Schnur versaut !!! 
Die Strippe kommt mit  der beschädigten Stelle am äußeren Rahmen des Ringes eigentlich kaum in Berührung.
Also nicht lange gefackelt, Spitzenring heiß machen und abziehen. Durchmesser der Spitze messen und 0,10mm dazu geben. Neuen Tubenendring bestellen und einkleben.#6
Alles andere ist trotz Deiner gut gemeinten und gut dokumentierten Arbeit nicht mal 'ne Nothilfe. 
Mach auch ruhig mal den Test von Tobi92.

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/fuji-hardloy-endringe-ringe-rutenbau/


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn die Schnur am Metall scheuert dann würde ich disen Ring gar nicht fischen und sofort austauschen. Die Keramik Einlage ist dafür da, dass genau das verhindert wird. Ein neuer Fuji Alconite geht ab unter 3 Euro los, ein Fuji SIC bei 5 Euro. Ergebnis ist danach perfekt, also würde ich nicht lang überlegen. 

P.S. Der Ring ist sowieso hin und die Arbeit war ziemlich umsonst. 

Sorry für die harten Worte aber das ist leider fakt.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Hut ab vor der Arbeit die hier gemacht wurde - aber leider hätte man es sinnvoller angehen sollen und den ganzen Ring tauschen. Das Geflecht wird auch weiterhin schnell an der Stelle auffranzen......


----------



## Jose (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

versuch macht kluch.
und jetzt nen neuen ring kaufen.
ist klüger #6

(ps: diesen irrweg sind sicher alle schon mal gegangen, ich jedenfalls auch schon mal)


----------



## zandertex (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

sehr gut gemacht!
neu kaufen kann jeder.


----------



## Jose (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

naja, frag mich schon, was ein keramik-Inlay soll, wenn die schnur dann doch überwiegend übers metall läuft


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Schade, mir ist beim Antworten gerade der Browser abgekackt #q also nochmal.

 Tauschen auf jeden Fall. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.
 Aber vielleicht reicht es den Keramik Innenring zu tauschen.
 Einen kompletten Ring zu tauschen mit Einbinden und Kleben... das sollte man schon können oder sich auch Hilfe holen. 

 Vielleicht ist das einfacher:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lczWOS0GkeQ

 gut erklärt aber geht natürlich nur wenn der Metall Ring nicht verbogen ist. Sicher auch nicht trivial aber vielleicht einfacher.


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Schade, mir ist beim Antworten gerade der Browser abgekackt #q also nochmal.
> 
> Tauschen auf jeden Fall. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.
> Aber vielleicht reicht es den Keramik Innenring zu tauschen.
> ...


 

 Warum wie gesagt wegen 3 Euro die Arbeit machen und dann wird's doch nichts. Nur die Einlagen zu tauschen macht wesentlich mehr Arbeit also den Spitzenring ganz kurz mit dem Feuerzeug zu erwärmen und ab zu ziehen. Heißkleber in die andere Ringtube rein und drauf damit. 
 Ich sage mal rund 30 Sekunden wenn man weiß was man tut. 

 Ergebnis danach 1+ und nicht 2-, Preislicher unterschied 0

 Basteln ist gut und recht, mache ich auch viel und oft, aber hat einfach seine Grenzen. Ich bau mir ne Fliegenrolle, aber bei der Stationärrolle greife ich auf gewohntes zurück.


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



Seele schrieb:


> Warum wie gesagt wegen 3 Euro die Arbeit machen und dann wird's doch nichts. Nur die Einlagen zu tauschen macht wesentlich mehr Arbeit also den Spitzenring ganz kurz mit dem Feuerzeug zu erwärmen und ab zu ziehen. Heißkleber in die andere Ringtube rein und drauf damit.
> Ich sage mal rund 30 Sekunden wenn man weiß was man tut.
> 
> Ergebnis danach 1+ und nicht 2-, Preislicher unterschied 0
> ...


 
 Ich muss zugeben, ich habe das noch nie gemacht. Wenn das stimmt dann hast du natürlich Recht.
 Allerdings (ich will es jetzt gerade nicht probieren) sind bei meinen Ruten die Spitzenringe alle geklebt und umwickelt.
 Das wird nicht umsonst so sein. Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das dies so einfach geht, lasse mich aber gerne belehren. Und nur mit Heißkleber befestigen... das soll halten ? Normaler Heißkleber hat null Elastizität und hält sehr schlecht auf glatten Flächen.


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Dann muss vorher die Wicklung vorsichtig runter was mit einem Cuttermesser auch kein Problem ist.
 Normaler Pattex Heißkleber funktioniert bei mir seit Jahren einwandfrei, deswegen schmier ich da auch nichts anders mehr drauf weil wenn mir sowas passiert halbe Sekunden mit dem Feuerzeug hin und Ring einfach runter ziehen. Der hält an der Spitze einwandfrei, weil da kommt weniger Belastung drauf als so manch einer denkt. Wenn man natürlich Fliegen aus dem Baum damit raus zieht, dann sollte man lieber Uhu Endfest wählen....

 Wer das so hin schleifen kann, kriegt nen Spitzenringwechsel wirklich mit Leichtigkeit hin. Man darf nur den Blank nie Stauchen (also zusammendrücken) oder abknicken, dann kann gar nichts passieren. Auch stark erhitzen schädigt das Harz das den Blank zusammen hält, also nur wirklich kurz immer mit dem Feuerzeug hin. 

 Ideal kann man das auch an einer alten oder kaputten Rute üben. Ring runter machen und einfach wieder drauf kleben.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Heisskleber hatte ich auch mal verwendet. Ist meiner Meinung aber nur ne Notlösung am Wasser. Hatte es 2 Ruten bei denen sich im Sommer der Heisskleber gelöst hatte. Hatte aber zudem den Ring überwickelt und lackiert. Dennock konnte ich den dann drehen...

Daher verwende ich hier nur noch einen Exopy Kleber (Uhu Endfest oder halt Epoxy 2K Gel für die anderen Rutenkompontenten) - und da ich selber baue habe ich sowas daheim. Auch das Wickeln (dient eig nur als Schutz, dass sich an der Kante zw. Blank und Ringtube nichts festsetzen kann) ist schnell gemacht. Nur das lackieren dauert etwas, da man es am besten drehend trocken lässt und. Dafür ist das Ergebnis aber einfach super.

Würde der TE aus meiner Ecke kommen würde ich ihm den Ring schnell tauschen, wickeln, lackieren und über Nacht trocknen lassen.


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Heisskleber hatte ich auch mal verwendet. Ist meiner Meinung aber nur ne Notlösung am Wasser. Hatte es 2 Ruten bei denen sich im Sommer der Heisskleber gelöst hatte. Hatte aber zudem den Ring überwickelt und lackiert. Dennock konnte ich den dann drehen...
> 
> Daher verwende ich hier nur noch einen Exopy Kleber (Uhu Endfest oder halt Epoxy 2K Gel für die anderen Rutenkompontenten) - und da ich selber baue habe ich sowas daheim. Auch das Wickeln (dient eig nur als Schutz, dass sich an der Kante zw. Blank und Ringtube nichts festsetzen kann) ist schnell gemacht. Nur das lackieren dauert etwas, da man es am besten drehend trocken lässt und. Dafür ist das Ergebnis aber einfach super.
> 
> Würde der TE aus meiner Ecke kommen würde ich ihm den Ring schnell tauschen, wickeln, lackieren und über Nacht trocknen lassen.


 
 Klingt sehr plausibel. Irgendwann teste ich das mal mit einer alten Rute. Schade ich hatte ne kaputte aber die ist im Müll #q Aber mit was umwickelt man dann (Nähgarn) ? Und welche Art von Lack benutzt du ?


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Als Garn nimmt man NylonGarn oder besser Rutenbaugarn in der Stärke A 

Und als Lack einen 2K Epoxy Lack.

Kannst dich ja mal rein interessenhalber bischen einlesen: www.tackle24.de


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Für solche Anwendungen, mal ein Spitzenring, nehme ich einen 1k Epoxilack von Sänger aus dem Pinselfläschen. Da muss man zwar dreimal drüber, aber es geht bequem auch ohne Drehbank, weil der recht schnell ablüftet. Für eine ganze Rute ist 2k Lack und eine Drehbank natürlich deutlich effizienter, gar keine Frage.


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Normaler Sekundenkleber geht auch. Bekommt man auch mit Wärme wieder runter.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Sek-Kleber geht def. auch - stimme ich zu. Nur ist der nicht so gut "spaltfüllend" wie ein eher Honigartiger 2K oder 1K Exopy. 

Aber wir sind uns einig - der Ring muss def neu. Da geht eig kein Weg drann vorbei


----------



## Tobi92 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Habs selber auch mit Sekundenkleber befestigt. Anschließend (rein aus optischen Gründen) mit Nähgarn umwickelt, mit Nagellack lackiert und mit Klarlack (Nagellack) versiegelt. Sowas findet man in jedem weiblich bewohnte Haus. Für die nicht-Rutenbauer ohne entsprechenden Garn Zuhause.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Als Garn nimmt man NylonGarn oder besser Rutenbaugarn in der Stärke A
> 
> Und als Lack einen 2K Epoxy Lack.
> 
> Kannst dich ja mal rein interessenhalber bischen einlesen: www.tackle24.de


 
 Macht mit 2k Kleber vorsichtig und lest erst die Anleitung, teilweise härten die unter Hitze erst richtig aus, der Spitzenring geht nie wieder runter


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Heisskleber hatte ich auch mal verwendet. Ist meiner Meinung aber nur ne Notlösung am Wasser. Hatte es 2 Ruten bei denen sich im Sommer der Heisskleber gelöst hatte. Hatte aber zudem den Ring überwickelt und lackiert. Dennock konnte ich den dann drehen...
> 
> Daher verwende ich hier nur noch einen Exopy Kleber (Uhu Endfest oder halt Epoxy 2K Gel für die anderen Rutenkompontenten) - und da ich selber baue habe ich sowas daheim. Auch das Wickeln (dient eig nur als Schutz, dass sich an der Kante zw. Blank und Ringtube nichts festsetzen kann) ist schnell gemacht. Nur das lackieren dauert etwas, da man es am besten drehend trocken lässt und. Dafür ist das Ergebnis aber einfach super.
> 
> Würde der TE aus meiner Ecke kommen würde ich ihm den Ring schnell tauschen, wickeln, lackieren und über Nacht trocknen lassen.




Das liegt dann am Heißkleber, da gibts auch zig verschiedene. 2K hab ich einmal verwendet und nie wieder weil der absolut nicht mehr ab ging, nur noch inkl. Spitze.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Stimmt 2k und dann noch erhitzt hält für immer. Nicht benutzen. Lieber heisskleber. Nutzen die Fachgeschäfte auch.


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Nähgarn geht nicht, da der meistens gewachst ist und somit den Lack wieder abstößt was ziemlich kacke aussieht. 

2K zerfällt unter Hitze zwar irgendwann wieder aber da kanns für die Matte schon längst zu viel gewesen sein, deshalb immer noch höher schmelzende Heißkleber 

Sekundenkleber geht auch, ist aber auch nicht der Hit, da er im Winter bricht weil Cyanacrylat viel zu spröde wird und zusätzlich sollte man sich das zweimal überlegen ob man so schnell den Ring richtig positionieren kann. 

Habe leider am WE zwei Spitzenringe montiert, sonst hätte ich ein Video gemacht, aber runter schneiden tu ich die jetzt nicht mehr extra


----------



## Tobi92 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



Seele schrieb:


> Nähgarn geht nicht, da der meistens gewachst ist und somit den Lack wieder abstößt was ziemlich kacke aussieht.



Hmm, hatte ich keine Probleme mit. Sieht 2 Jahre später nach wie vor tadellos aus. 
Dann war der vermutlich nicht gewachst


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Ich werde mir meine leichten Friedfischruten, zwecks besserer Sichtbarkeit, direkt unter dem Spitzenring ca. 5 cm mit neonfarbenem, vorfixiertem Garn wickeln. Und ein Schwung Zitterspitzen bekommt auffällige Sight Bobs.


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Für sowas empfiehlt sich eher High-End Leuchtpigmente, einmal am Abend anstrahlen leuchtet die Spitze die ganze Nacht ;-)


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Hast du einen Link zu diesen Pigmenten und zur Verarbeitung? Normalerweise reichen mir diese Sichthilfen so bis zum letzten Büchsenlicht und dann wechsle ich auf elektronische Hilfsmittel. Wäre aber keine schlechte Sache, wenn man die Spitzen auch Nachts noch gut sehen könnte.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Wäre Leucht-Tape eine Alternative? Das ließe sich auch ohne Ringwechsel anbringen.


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Leuchttape geht zur Not an einer wuchtigen Meeresrute, aber feine Friedfischruten ist das viel zu klobig im Ergebnis. Hamma alles schon durch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Bin ich der Einzige der sich grad fragt was das hier soll? 
Do-it-schlagmichtotmitmakroaufnahmenreparaturtrööt. |bigeyes

Du hast dir ganz offensichtlich deine komplette Spitzenringeinlage zur Möse gemacht, siehst aber nüscht, machst Makroauffaufnahmen, fuhrwerkst da mit Zahnpasta außen dran rum und findest das Ergebnis auch noch geil?

Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur Schmöllebau und sieht annähernd genauso schaiße aus wie vorher.

Für zwofuffzig stülpt man sich da 'nen neuen Endring über und fertig is die Laube.#h


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Ey, Sten, wo bleibt hier die Etikette ?  :m 

@ Andal

http://lumentics.de/leuchtpulver-und-pigmente/


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Danke! #6

Das muss ich mal testen... sollte sich mit 2k Epoxi einigermaßen verarbeiten lassen.


----------



## Seele (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> @ Andal
> 
> http://lumentics.de/leuchtpulver-und-pigmente/



Genau die. Gibt zwar noch bessere z.B. zur Uhrenherstellung aber selten in geringen Mengen. Wer ein ideales Ergebnis möchte wickelt unten rein weiß NCP oder lackiert in weiß, dann kommen die Pigmente besser zur Geltung.


----------



## Franky (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der sich grad fragt was das hier soll?



Nö... |rolleyes
Ich frage mich nur, was der Wombelmaster davon macht... #c#y


----------



## mxsterwxmbxl (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Hallo Leute,

nochmal zur Klärung: 


Ich hatte keine Wechselspitze zur Hand und wollte angeln, nur dafür ist die Lösung.
Inlay sah zwar angeschlagen aus, besteht aber den Wattebausch Test. Sonst ist so ne Reparatur sinnlos.
Die Lösung hat funktioniert. War fünf Stunden angeln, Schnurlauf Prima und ohne Abrieb.
Neue Spitze ist schon drauf.
Mal allgemein was zur Forenkultur. Wenn man das Thema fachlich falsch findet, sagt man das und gut. Meinetwegen kann man den Beitrag auch löschen, wenn niemand falsche Tips mitnehmen soll. Aber diese Bitte wurde leider abgelehnt.



Mein Ansinnen war nicht, mich hier 4 Seiten lang persönlich durchbeleidigen zu lassen. Daher goodbye, kann auch ohne Forum Spaß am Angeln haben.



Gruß und weg
M


----------



## Fr33 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Jetzt bleib mal bei der Wahrheit.... bis auf 1-2 Kommentare war hier niemand anmaßend. Wer unseren Hagelvollen kennt, der weiss eben wie er tickt 

Und wenn durch die Bank geraten wird, den Ring zu tauschen, weil eben die Einlage nicht mehr 100% sind (so fein kannst du die nicht mehr hin polieren), dann wird da wohl was drann sein.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



misterwombel schrieb:


> Mein Ansinnen war nicht, mich hier 4 Seiten lang persönlich durchbeleidigen zu lassen. Daher goodbye, kann auch ohne Forum Spaß am Angeln haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oweh, was hab ich angerichtet.

Zuallererst einmal, ich wollte dich mitnichten persönlich beleidigen, wie auch kein anderer der Mitdiskutanten hier!
Mein Beitrag war nur nicht im Montessorimimosenmodus verfasst, wie du es vielleicht gerne gehabt hättest.
Das ist hier ein Anglerforum.

Ich hätte dir natürlich mit Streuseln und Sahne obendrauf erklären können, wie toll du das eigentlich gemacht hast, nur um dir dann in 'nem Nebensatz beizubringen, daß das eben doch nur schwerer Murks ist, die Schnur mitnichten perfekt durch den Ring laufen kann und das Ding zwingend ausgetauscht gehört.

Wieso man Makroaufnahmen braucht, um 'nen komplett zerstörten Spitzenring zu erkennen, weißt wahrscheinlich nur du alleine. Wenn du schlecht siehst, ist eine Brille durch die Bank die bessere Alternative zu einer Kamera.

Wie auch immer, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, allerwahrscheinlichst bist du ein absolut patenter Kerl, nur ein Spitzenringbeschleifer wirst du in diesem Leben nicht mehr. 

Und nun, gräm dich nicht!

Cheerio #g


----------



## Franky (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Oweh, was hab ich angerichtet.



Echt ma... Schäm dir!! Los!!! Mach! Ok - reicht! 

Wer SO eingeschnappt auf die - meiner Meinung nach absolut nachvollziehbaren - Kritiken reagiert ist bei den Baumumarmern auch besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



mxsterwxmbxl schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mein Ansinnen war nicht, mich hier 4 Seiten lang persönlich durchbeleidigen zu lassen. Daher goodbye, kann auch ohne Forum Spaß am Angeln haben.



auch schade, aber durchbeleidigung seh ich hier wirklich nicht.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Oweh, was hab ich angerichtet...



ja, du nun wieder.#c
nimm dir mal n beispiel am Jose :m



Franky schrieb:


> ...Wer SO eingeschnappt auf die - meiner Meinung nach absolut nachvollziehbaren - Kritiken reagiert...



...dem fehlt so einiges an foren-erfahrung.
das AB ist wirklich noch das wohlerzogenste anglerforum. :g


----------



## Santy (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*

Stimmt, an Meinungen gilt hier nur eine...


----------



## bombe20 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Do-it-yourself Reparatur Ruten-Endring [Makro-Fotos]*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und wenn durch die Bank geraten wird, den Ring zu tauschen....


Das hat man selten hier im AB. #6


----------

